# fishlovers



## jakeroberts (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi all this is my website i created with frontpage 2000 i think it looks very good considering this is my first ever website i created from a blank page. I am 12 years old so i think this is pretty good for a kid, here it is http://boating4x4camping.com/fishlovershome.htm o i also forgot to put up my dads site he sells boating 4x4 and camping equipment he also used frontpage 2000 to create his site here it is http://boating4x4camping.com
suggestions and criticism is welcome

Regards jakeroberts


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

wow thats amazing! good job your good at creating sites. I like the tip thing and the dont keep a betta in a little jar thing


----------



## critter333294 (Jul 29, 2007)

Your site looks good, although I can see it's not finished. You're missing anything for marine and DIY, and there's nothing in the Fish Diseases section. 

I think you should keep working on it. Try making your information more thorough; instead of just mentioning something, make sure you go over all aspects of that topic, especially if your site is meant to help people. You want to give the best information you can give. Keep building onto what you have. For instance, there are tons of fish and plants that you have yet to add in your information sections. Also, try to work on the way you word your sentences.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Very nice format. You might want to have someone look it over and proof it for grammar, spelling and typographical errors however.


----------



## jakeroberts (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the compliment i am changing the whole layout of the websiat at the moment as i dont the like the look or colours of it and what do u think of my dads website


----------

